# Do you have too many spare Tivos?



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Worth an ask 

Willing to pay (but please don't rip me off if it's one you've previously had for free!) 

Seem to have missed out on a few that are going spare on here    :down: (someone's hoovering them up i'm sure  )

Network card and harddrive would be a welcome bonus (as would the little IR things as the one on my current one is knackered and the blaster isn't always 100%)

edit: I'm north staffs / south cheshire incidently  happy to pay postage tho obviously


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Search over (... thanks again Ben!)


----------

